# Borders are open for travelling



## santosh3982 (Jun 23, 2017)

I have applying for visa skilled immigrant 
Is there any vacancy goin on cause I want to give interview and get joining soon


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

santosh3982 said:


> I have applying for visa skilled immigrant
> Is there any vacancy goin on cause I want to give interview and get joining soon


I am not sure where you got your information from but the borders are certainly not open for general travel.
They are open however for skilled migrants with specific skills, have you checked the list?





Priority Migration Skilled Occupation List


This list identifies occupations which fill critical skills needs that support Australia’s economic recovery from COVID-19 based on expert advice from the National Skills Commission and consultation with Commonwealth departments




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## santosh3982 (Jun 23, 2017)

aussiesteve said:


> I am not sure where you got your information from but the borders are certainly not open for general travel.
> They are open however for skilled migrants with specific skills, have you checked the list?
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for reply sir I have check the list my skilled its not mention I am a biochemistry technician with 15 years of experience. I have EOI and getting ready to apply for state sponsorship.
So according to you sir I will get skilled Visa for my profession pls let me know I am confused.


----------



## Simran12 (Apr 6, 2021)

Hi
I have section 48 bar applied and got invitation for 190 visa , can we trave to Nz or not? Any update yet


----------

